# BeerSmith Equipment profiles - changing profile near-zeros all estimat



## mr_wibble (29/11/16)

Hi,

Entered my recipe into BeerSmith (v 2.2.12 / Linux).

Everything looked fine, but then I realised I had the wrong equipment profile selected. So i changed from "70 litre pot + cooler" to my correct profile (much bigger, ~150l), and all the style estimates plummeted.

I don't understand what it's doing here. How can my estimated gravity, colour, ABV, etc basically drop to zero by using more spacious equipment?

Geeze!

I really wish it had a Equipment-independant recipe setting.

cheers,
-kt


----------



## Bridgey23 (29/11/16)

Pretty sure you need to scale recipe to new equipment rather than just change the equipment profile. Just scale recipe to new equipment profile and check the keep same colour IBU and gravity box.


----------



## mr_wibble (29/11/16)

I think I worked it out.

For what ever reason an Equipment Profile has a default batch size.
My equipment profile had a 44 litre profile, and this befuddled the 19 litre-based recipe.

(Surely an equipment profile needs only a minimum and maximum batch limit h34r: )


----------



## n87 (29/11/16)

The equipment profile includes all the batch volumes.
I have 3 different profiles for my equipment with all the same boil off, deadspace etc for a single, double and triple batch


----------



## Moad (29/11/16)

You can scale recipe and put in the new volume on the same equipment. Not sure what is quicker, another profile or just scaling


----------



## n87 (29/11/16)

Having several batch size profiles is really easy. the only problem is when you have tweaked something in your system and need to change the values, you will need to change all of them.


----------



## davidanunn (6/12/16)

Mr Wibble said:


> Entered my recipe into BeerSmith (v 2.2.12 / Linux)


This is off topic, but are you having any stability issues with BeerSmith on Linux? I'm running v 2.3.7 on Ubuntu 16.04, and it just crashes on me from time to time. If on the left menu I'm in, say, Profiles>Mash and I then click on a sub-folder under My Recipes, it's gone. Just interested if it's just me or more widespread


----------



## mr_wibble (7/12/16)

I can't recall beersmith ever crashing. 

Ubuntu 16.04 too.

I just did what you said, it was all ok.


----------

